# Which Shimano baitcaster is the easiest to break down for cleaning?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I am not too mechanically inclined. Need a recommendation for a reel to use when wading the surf. Doesn't have to cast the farthest, or be the lightest. Just easiest to take apart and put back together.

I am pretty good at not dunking them, but they will get splashed from the occasional rogue wave...

I won't use a spinner, so don't recommend those...

New reels, or older, discontinued ones? I am not afraid of eBay...

Thanks!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hands down...CU200B. Not to mention they are perfect for the surf..Bulletproof!...Dip


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Dipsay said:


> Hands down...CU200B. Not to mention they are perfect for the surf..Bulletproof!...Dip


Yep, I agree....rugged design and a natural step forward from the old multi-piece frames.
I did have to turn down (narrow) a size 00 Phillips screwdriver to get at the driveshaft cover screws, if I recall correctly.

Americans like products like this that can be repeatedly rebuilt.....let's hope that Shimano will keep the spare parts coming.
That's why Penn is so universally loved.

DD


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

All of the low profile reels with exception of the Calais are very easy to tear apart.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

x3 on the Curado bantam. If I can cleam em anyone can.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*I have to disagree with all y'all*

My Calcutta 200 GTB is easiest to break down.

Has three thumbscrews on the handle side (pic 1). Undo em, hit the thumb bar to put the reel in freespool, and the side plate comes off with the gear train giving you access to the spool.(pic 2 and 3)

After that one screw on the handle for the handle nut lock, handle nut, and two screws on the sideplate (pic 4) and it's completely torn down.

I have had mine since it first came out and have used it from jettys and in the surf. Easy to maintain and has held up real well. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> All of the low profile reels with exception of the Calais are very easy to tear apart.


Never had a problem tearing stuff apart. It's putting it back together that gets me in trouble...

How are the new reels, compared to the old greenies and Calcutta mentioned so far in this thread... Are the new reels like new cars - too complicated for mere mortals to work on at the kitchen table?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd have to say that in those terms they can be a little more complicated. Especially when putting the worm gear assembly back together. The "D and E" series Citicas, Chronarchs, and Curados take a little more finese. Where as with the "B" series it was easier to house the entire worm gear and idle gear assemby in the level wind guard. You didnt have to worry about level wind guides and worm bushings on either end falling out why your trying to get it all together.. other than that the internals for the most part are the same in reguard to clutch cams, yoke, pinion gear, clutch cam retainer ect...My .02..Dip


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Shimano continues to get a lot of performance mileage from their designs. You will find that if you can work on one of them you can work on most of the others.

Get an exploded parts diagram as it helps a lot.

Charles


----------

